# Type Me with Disney



## velle68 (Dec 7, 2010)

Before I begin, I feel I should point out that I realise this probably doesn't belong here because it is not really about the MBTI or Enneagram or psychological personality typing systems. But this has been bugging me for a while and I don't know where else I can ask this question. This is the only forum I know of where everyone is discussing personalities. Please bare with me and don't be angry. If you can think of a more appropriate place to post this, just tell me and I will gladly take this inquiry there.

Now to business.

I have been trying to figure out which Disney heroine I am most like. I first thought it was Belle, but then I realised I'm not as sweet and forgiving as she is. Then I started shifting to Mulan, Pocahontas, and Megara. Basically, I just thoroughly confused myself. So I found this questionnaire online at Which Disney hero are you?, I filled it out, and I thought I would ask you guys to weigh in, if it is not too much trouble.

(By the way, when I say heroines, I mean the 6 main princesses, Tiana, Rapunzel, Mulan, Pocahontas, Megara, Esmeralda, Jane Porter, Kida, Alice, and Wendy.)

*Describe your personality:* The most obvious things about me are that I am independent, passionate, opinionated, head-strong, and idealistic. I know what my opinions and values are and will not hesitate to voice them when I see fit. Even in my family, the beliefs I have are not the norm so people sometimes me as argumentative and stubborn and I am often the "unusual", "weird", or "quirky" one. Unfortunately, because of this, I can be quite socially anxious and self-doubting. I don't change myself or my beliefs, but I do get self-conscious and I may withdraw if I feel I am being judged.
I value fairness, compassion, equality, and understanding and will defend these beliefs no matter what. I am not exactly a fighter, but I can be pretty verbally combative. I can also be pretty sarcastic and sometimes cynical. My mother really hates that.
That being said, I am relatively non-confrontational for the most part. I may be opinionated, but I back down when things get too heated. However, if that is the case, I will not just role over and submit. I don't like being controlled or told what to do. So instead of fighting and yelling and raising my voice, I quietly resist by either being sneaky or by being passive aggressive.
In terms of romance, I am a romantic at heart, but because I am afraid of people judging me, I often use cynicism and sarcasm to attempt not to appear vulnerable. When I am asked about crushes or boyfriends, I tend to scoff and say they are more trouble than they are worth (and although this is partially true, another part of me really relishes the idea of a romantic relationship). Unfortunately, this technique is not particularly conducive to romance. It should be noted though, that I use sarcasm and cynicism to protect against all kinds of vulnerability, not just the romantic kind. I don't like to appear weak or like I can't handle myself. This also means I try to do things on my own and don't often ask for help even when I need it.
Although I am fairly accommodating and understanding when it comes to other people, I can be quite a perfectionist about myself and my work. I have very high standards for myself and it really bothers me when I don't meet those standards. I suppose this is another reason I can be self-doubting.
I am a pretty nervous person. I can be a little paranoid and often mentally prepare for worst case scenarios. However, this doesn't mean I am always freaking out. On the contrary, troubleshooting gives me a sense of control and that is how I appear on the surface. That being said, I do tend to be irritable when under a lot of stress. My kind of nervousness is NOT whipping myself up into a tizzy and clucking about like a headless chicken.
I am introverted and tend to keep to myself quite a bit. I really abhor parties and socialising in massive groups. I prefer intimate setting and dealing with small groups of friends. I also really enjoy my own company. Some people may consider me anti-social or aloof because of this, but I feel much more relaxed and at home when I am on my own. I usually take this time for introspection and trying to understand myself. I consider myself a case study that I am constantly examining and learning about. It is one of my favourite things to do. I can also be very thoughtful/imaginative/fanciful. I spend a lot of time in my head daydreaming when I am alone.
I consider myself to be quite creative and resourceful, not only artistically, but in day to day life as well. I am often very good at troubleshooting and coming up with many solutions to a problem.
I am pretty lacking in the self-control department and can be quite impulsive. However, I do have some sense of responsibility and I can be counted on when something is important.
I can be very playful and child-like. I don't like being serious all the time and I despise drama. I enjoy having a good laugh, being silly, and not taking things so seriously all the time.
I am fairly spiritual. It is a big part of my life. I don't subscribe to a particular religion because I believe that all religions are based on the same fundamental principles and are just shrouded in doctrine. I concern myself with the underlying principles only.
I am a proud feminist!
*Positive and negative traits you would have as a hero:* independent, passionate (wears heart on sleeve), opinionated, head-strong, idealistic, fair, unpretentious, self-doubting, impulsive, quirky, resourceful, imaginative, nervous/anxious, introverted, introspective
*What do you consider to be some of your worst fears? *
- Having no friends/loosing all the people I care about (I am quite introverted so it is difficult for me to make friends. The few I have are very precious to me and I always fear loosing them and being alone.)
- Pain (I'm afrain of pain, not death.)
- Rejection (This is a big one, and I use sarcasm and introversion as a way to defend against it.)
- Failure (Disappointing my family especially.)
- And then the typical stuff: heights and the dark
*What would be your weapons of choice?* In a fight, I prefer to be able to have a macro view of the fighting and be able to strategize, so I suppose I prefer long range, projectile weapons.
*Your outfit (it's design and colors): *If we are talking about character outfits, then a sleek, feminine medieval gown with those awesome long sleeve. Jewellery is very delicate. Probably just a little pendant.
Oh, and by sleek, I don't mean formfitting. More like loosely hugging the body. Not a big fan of poofy skirts either.
*Favourites (colour, food, music, etc.):*
_Colour: _purple and orange (rich shades)
_Food:_ I really don't know. I suppose I tend to like pastries and chocolates. But honestly like a LOT of things.
_Music:_ Upbeat music I can dance to and movie soundtrack and scores
_Books:_ philosophy, psychology, self-help
_Hobbies:_ painting, sketching, dancing, reading

*Love or Hate (which do you find you do more of):* Love!
*Determined or Accepting:* It really depends. Usually accepting, but if it is something I care about, I can be very determined.
*Making your own Destiny or Accepting Fate:* There is a certain element of fate in life (what I like to call Divine Purpose), but our we definitely have a hand in creating our own destiny. Short answer: a bit of both.
*Brave or Safe:* Usually safe, though definitely have brave moments
*Pacifist or Temperamental:* I suppose I am pretty temperamental (but pretty quietly)
*Quiet or outspoken:* Depends on the crowd: outspoken with friends and people I know well, quiet around strangers 
*Forgiving or vengeful: *In the middle: not exactly forgiving, but I am not vengeful at all. I usually tend to cut the person out of my life in situations like that.
*Leader or follower: *I will follow until the leader proved himself/herself to be incompetent or started making decisions that contradicted my values, at which point I would rebel, leave, or seek to replace him/her as the leader.

*If you could live anywhere in the world, where would it be? *
From experience, I know that for me, it is not where you are, it is who you are with. I could probably learn to live anywhere as long as the people I love are with me.
*How would you defeat the villain?*
I consider myself pretty resourceful, so I figure that would be what helps me defeat the villain. I would probably come up with some creative, though admittedly unusual way of kicking his/her ass.
*Damsel in distress, loner, anti-hero--which type describes you best?*
I would probably be a loner. I spend an inordinate amount of time in my own company so it is really the most likely scenario.

If you want, I can make this a little more relevant and ask whether you think my current typing is accurate. I have, thus far, identified myself as an INFP and Type 6 on the Enneagram.

I want to thank you guys in advance for not virtually stoning me to death if you didn't think this was appropriate, and also to those who were kind enough to answer.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL I like how left out like half of the actual Disney princesses in your list

Snow White
Princess Aurora (Sleeping Beauty)
Cinderella
Ariel
Belle
Jasmine
Pocahontas
Mulan
Tiana 
Rapunzel

and you are probably INFP (and I don't know if there are any INFP Disney princesses most of them are extraverts except for Cinderella and maybe Mulan. Belle probably comes to closest at ENFP).


----------



## velle68 (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh, I didn't leave out the main princesses. I just referred to them as the "6 main princesses" so I didn't have to write their names out individually.

I was under the impression that Belle was an INFP. She could be pleasant and socialise when she needed to, but she seemed to prefer spending her time alone reading books and whatnot. She even mentioned how she doesn't feel like she really has any friends in the village.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

That's funny. You left out Cinderella, Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, and ...oh never mind, Liquid Light already has me covered, and then you corrected yourself.

Well, I'm Snow White. And I prefer to be the one from the original, awful, bloody tale. Fuck Disney. I like the old European folk tales and more realistic depictions of the original literature. 

No offense.

But you're probably at least NF if you want us to type you by Disney. And from your description maybe INFP.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

You know, I lied, I actually like Rapunzel from the Disney movies. She was always...makin' stuff. And hangin' out with a lizard and runnin' away from home.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

I suppose you could make the case for Belle as INFP or maybe ISFP. Definitely a Fi type. She's pretty spunky though and doesn't seem to have the IFP love/hate with logic and critical thinking. Maurice, her father is probably ENTP. Gaston, ESTP (serious inferior-Ni going on here). Cogsworth ISTJ. Lumiere ExFP (probably ESFP). Beast might be a looping INFJ (a real lack of Fe is what kicks off the story and is the character's central flaw, but he finds it at the end). Definitely a self-centered introvert though.

Just off topic, I think the Disney heroines are generally portrayed as extraverts, partially because in the last 20 years there has been a conscious effort to portray the women in Disney films as strong-willed self-starters (Tiana is such an ESTJ). The introverted characters often have to overcome that introversion (or prosper despite it) as part of their character arc like CInderella (who is an ISFJ stereotype). Ariel is probably ESFP (with strong Fi+Te, but poor intuitions - actually this is a theme with both Snow White and Aurora being easily deceived.) Alice, though not technically a princess, seems to have strong Ne and some Fe, she's very poised and socially prim and proper, clever and logical, maybe a very polite ExTP (the live action Tim Burton Alice is definitely a Fi type probably ENFP).


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Do you think Snow White was an SFP? 

She really did like teh nature...

I agree about Cinderella ISFJ and Tiana ESTJ. 

I thought Alice in Wonderland was more of like an INFJ, but I'm going by the original concept and stories.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Do you think Snow White was an SFP?
> 
> She really did like teh nature...
> 
> ...


Okay so we've totally hijacked this thread lol. I could see Alice as INFJ, but for some reason she's just so fearless. And about 3/4 of the way through she breaks down and starts wanting to go home which could her Ne being overcome by Si. I dunno. 

- Cheshire Cat might be INFJ (seems like a Ni-dom with all his riddles and obtuse ways of seeing things). 
- Caterpillar is in such a drug induced state its hard to tell maybe IxTP. (he is smoking a hookah and singing vowels)
- Flowers are ESFJ stereotypes. 
- White Rabbit is STJ. Clearly.
- Tweedles. ENTP maybe some Ni going on too. I dunno their parables make them sound like intuitives. The Walrus & The Carpenter is basically a warning about not trusting things at face value (which is of course one of the underlying themes of the whole movie).
- Mad Hatter, probably some crazy ESTP (with really eccentric Ti). 
- Queen of Hearts - looping ESFP or ESTJ maybe (definitely tripping on some bad Te+Fi - anyone who disagrees with you, cut off their heads? My roses aren't perfectly red so off with their heads? That's definitely an efficient way to solve a problem).

Snow White and Aurora just are the epitome of naivete in the Disney moves. Such a contrast to a character like Jasmine who is so willing to buck the system. Snow White can't resist eating an apple because it looks too good and Aurora being captivated by shiny floating lights seemingly without the thought of "uh following a flickering green light through a secret fireplace trap door and into a dark scary tower might not end well." That all sounds kinda Se-dom to me (with no Ni at all - in fact the dwarfs and fairies play the part of surrogate intuition because the lead character is so out to lunch). 

Ok I've definitely put way too much thought into this. And I still think the OP is INFP. ;-)


----------



## velle68 (Dec 7, 2010)

LiquidLight said:


> Ok I've definitely put way too much thought into this. And I still think the OP is INFP. ;-)


This got a little bit off-topic but I don't mind because I love typing Disney characters and I feel kind of silly posting this to begin with. I agree that I am an INFP, but I was doing this thing with my friends where we try to figure out which Disney heroine (since we are all girls) we are most like. People gave me so many different answers and I got confused and it started to bother me. I know it really has nothing to do with the MBTI or Enneagram and so probably doesn't belong on this forum, but since everyone here is talking about personality types all the time, I thought it would be an ideal place to ask. So I filled out a bio and asked which Disney heroine I am most like. I included that I am an INFP-Type 6 because I thought it might help.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

LiquidLight said:


> Okay so we've totally hijacked this thread lol. I could see Alice as INFJ, but for some reason she's just so fearless. And about 3/4 of the way through she breaks down and starts wanting to go home which could her Ne being overcome by Si. I dunno.



She's just so PROPER. And dreamy. I'm so used to ENTPs being kind of snarky....could just be my experience with L'enfants terrible...Her Ne or Ni is so lovable, it's like she's exploring the world with these strange questions, yet in an almost frightened (or obedient) state reverts back to Fe. 



> - Cheshire Cat might be INFJ (seems like a Ni-dom with all his riddles and obtuse ways of seeing things).


He's awful odd, I almost want his Se to be higher, like an ISxP or something, or ENxJ...like Ni and Se in very close congress!!



> - Caterpillar is in such a drug induced state its hard to tell maybe IxTP. (he is smoking a hookah and singing vowels)


Ha ha agreed on this one



> - Flowers are ESFJ stereotypes.
> - White Rabbit is STJ. Clearly.


Agreed again! Clearly on White Rabbit, probably ISTJ. 




> - Tweedles. ENTP maybe some Ni going on too. I dunno their parables make them sound like intuitives. The Walrus & The Carpenter is basically a warning about not trusting things at face value (which is of course one of the underlying themes of the whole movie).
> - Mad Hatter, probably some crazy ESTP (with really eccentric Ti).


Don't know about the Tweedles. I never liked them. Mad Hatter could definitely be an ESTP, I never thought of that before, but you could be absolutely right!



> - Queen of Hearts - looping ESFP or ESTJ maybe (definitely tripping on some bad Te+Fi - anyone who disagrees with you, cut off their heads? My roses aren't perfectly red so off with their heads? That's definitely an efficient way to solve a problem).


I think the Queen of Hearts is DEFINITELY AN ESTJ!!! OMGZ!!! Unhealthy, though. Not an admirable example of ESTJ. Like the stereotype of unhealthy. 



> Snow White and Aurora just are the epitome of naivete in the Disney moves. Such a contrast to a character like Jasmine who is so willing to buck the system. Snow White can't resist eating an apple because it looks too good and Aurora being captivated by shiny floating lights seemingly without the thought of "uh following a flickering green light through a secret fireplace trap door and into a dark scary tower might not end well." That all sounds kinda Se-dom to me (with no Ni at all - in fact the dwarfs and fairies play the part of surrogate intuition because the lead character is so out to lunch).
> 
> Ok I've definitely put way too much thought into this. And I still think the OP is INFP. ;-)


What is funny is that I love Snow White and Aurora, never thought of either of them as stupidly naive, but just thought of them of being from their time period, you know? These fairy tales were written in the Middle Ages through the 17th century, and I view them very much that way, and their behavior seems natural to their environment.

Of course I've got the Grimm's and Hans Christian Anderson stuff all muddled in my head with this stuff. I love folk tales, like the originals I read as a child, and the films that have been made that are live action, including a French film I just watched a few days _Le Barbre Bleu _(Bluebeard). 

I'm a huge fan of these more intense, human versions of the fairy tales, and I don't watch Disney movies enough to separate them cleanly.

I do think that Snow White and Aurora were both very "someday my prince will come" but I related to them as a child...as a child I questioned neither of them in the slightest, to be perfectly honestly. I identified more with Snow White because she went out in the forest and talked to animals, but yeah they're pretty "Say Goodnight, Gracie!"..."Goodnight, Gracie"...simple if you look at them as an adult. Very stereotyped, innocent, repressed, uneducated SFPs from like the 16th century...probably not even...probably in the 16th century they even would have been less "oh gosh!!!"

I'm really thinking now, and the Disney Aurora and Snow White were very influenced by Hollywood stereotypes of the innocent young girl in movies that was pretty solid in the 20's-40's. Can we type that? :/


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

velle68 said:


> This got a little bit off-topic but I don't mind because I love typing Disney characters and I feel kind of silly posting this to begin with. I agree that I am an INFP, but I was doing this thing with my friends where we try to figure out which Disney heroine (since we are all girls) we are most like. People gave me so many different answers and I got confused and it started to bother me. I know it really has nothing to do with the MBTI or Enneagram and so probably doesn't belong on this forum, but since everyone here is talking about personality types all the time, I thought it would be an ideal place to ask. So I filled out a bio and asked which Disney heroine I am most like. I included that I am an INFP-Type 6 because I thought it might help.


Aww don't feel silly.

I guess you are an INFP 6.

I am an ISFP 6.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

LiquidLight said:


> Snow White and Aurora just are the epitome of naivete in the Disney moves. Such a contrast to a character like Jasmine who is so willing to buck the system. Snow White can't resist eating an apple because it looks too good and Aurora being captivated by shiny floating lights seemingly without the thought of "uh following a flickering green light through a secret fireplace trap door and into a dark scary tower might not end well." That all sounds kinda Se-dom to me (with no Ni at all - in fact the dwarfs and fairies play the part of surrogate intuition because the lead character is so out to lunch).


thinking more about this probably is Se...Se in a young, teenaged girl...especially in a historical framework...I totally would have participated in these things they did just to see what happened...I think for an Se type the curiosity would be too much, you wouldn't be educated to know better because of the time period, and would just go with it...I would have at 16...aren't they about 16 or 17?

Yay shiny floating green lights to castle and big beautiful apples proffered by old ladies...yup...I wouldn't have been suspicious of these things especially in 10th or 11th grade, might have intentionally wondered what they were about...and imagine that complicated by living out in the woods with very little going on...yeah.

Se/Fi or Fi/Se.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

There's a really great Jungian article about Snow White (Grimm version) here.

http://www.jungatlanta.com/articles/summer07-archetypal-patterns.pdf


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

LiquidLight said:


> There's a really great Jungian article about Snow White (Grimm version) here.
> 
> http://www.jungatlanta.com/articles/summer07-archetypal-patterns.pdf


Snow White is infinitely curious (I just read about this Eve thing the other day...how could you not be fucking curious? True to form, this may be Se..."I have to try this for myself, I don't trust your word"...embrace Se, deny Si...I remember doing this as a teen) ...but she is also eternally loving and trusting toward the people who approach her. 

Is it normal to believe the woman who raised you is truly evil? Fuck no. It would take some convincing....yes, she can be mean...but.

I totally understand. 

I like this article, but I see where is overly simplistic as much as it is complex.


----------

